# marriage in philippines



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Does anyone know firsthand frm experience if a marriage performed at a city hall is legal if no 10 day wait and counselling wasnt performed? Thats philippine legal requirement.


----------



## GaryFromIL (Mar 24, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Does anyone know firsthand frm experience if a marriage performed at a city hall is legal if no 10 day wait and counselling wasnt performed? Thats philippine legal requirement.


My wife said that if the marriage was filed with the NSO then it is a marriage. To try and say it is invalid is possible but would require legal proceedings to make it null and void. The NSO record is the final word unless overturned.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

GaryFromIL said:


> My wife said that if the marriage was filed with the NSO then it is a marriage. To try and say it is invalid is possible but would require legal proceedings to make it null and void. The NSO record is the final word unless overturned.


I dont care about philippines law bcoz its all scams really...i care about us law. An atty in uss said its void. Did your wife experience this firsthand?


----------



## GaryFromIL (Mar 24, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> I dont care about philippines law bcoz its all scams really...i care about us law. An atty in uss said its void. Did your wife experience this firsthand?


Yes she did experience it first hand with an American. She said that without any doubt that if the NSO has a marriage record then the Philippines says there is a marriage. It may be void but must be declared void by a judge before the record can be removed. Until then the PI government considers the marriage valid.
If you are looking to bring your SO to the states the US Embassy will find the record and shoot down a family based visa on those grounds. This is also first hand experience from my wife. Trust me, you don't want to chance it at an immigration interview. They will find it.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

GaryFromIL said:


> Yes she did experience it first hand with an American. She said that without any doubt that if the NSO has a marriage record then the Philippines says there is a marriage. It may be void but must be declared void by a judge before the record can be removed. Until then the PI government considers the marriage valid.
> If you are looking to bring your SO to the states the US Embassy will find the record and shoot down a family based visa on those grounds. This is also first hand experience from my wife. Trust me, you don't want to chance it at an immigration interview. They will find it.


Thx...np ill inquire of embassy....im not filipino so i would be the one filing. Divorce easy frm here.....i talked to retired embassy officer ,he couldnt or wouldnt commit.


----------



## GaryFromIL (Mar 24, 2015)

lefties43332 said:


> Thx...np ill inquire of embassy....im not filipino so i would be the one filing. Divorce easy frm here.....i talked to retired embassy officer ,he couldnt or wouldnt commit.


Just so I understand you issue, Your SO is in PI right now and you want to bring her to the US. Is that correct?
If that is what you want to do then you need to understand what happens when you apply for a family based visa. After all the paperwork is done in the US your case is sent to the US Embassy in Manila. The embassy will investigate every case by doing cross checks with the NBI and NSO. If the visa is dependent on the Pinoy's ability to marry or have a valid marriage to the petitioner they will check their marriage history. If there is a marriage found without an order of "null and void" or an annulment then the embassy will deny the visa until that is taken care of.
Having the previous marriage removed from the NSO is done by the PI government through the legal process.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

GaryFromIL said:


> Just so I understand you issue, Your SO is in PI right now and you want to bring her to the US. Is that correct?
> If that is what you want to do then you need to understand what happens when you apply for a family based visa. After all the paperwork is done in the US your case is sent to the US Embassy in Manila. The embassy will investigate every case by doing cross checks with the NBI and NSO. If the visa is dependent on the Pinoy's ability to marry or have a valid marriage to the petitioner they will check their marriage history. If there is a marriage found without an order of "null and void" or an annulment then the embassy will deny the visa until that is taken care of.
> Having the previous marriage removed from the NSO is done by the PI government through the legal process.


Im told that if i get a divorce granted by usa phils govt will honor it but not my prob its my ex probt to prove it to phils govt. Embassy did tell me if i divorce her in usa im free to marry another filipina. To quote the retired embassy officer he said u file divorce and ur free to marry another...f..k ur ex..her prob. Also embassy outreach told me the same 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

lefties43332 said:


> Im told that if i get a divorce granted by usa phils govt will honor it but not my prob its my ex probt to prove it to phils govt. Embassy did tell me if i divorce her in usa im free to marry another filipina. To quote the retired embassy officer he said u file divorce and ur free to marry another...f..k ur ex..her prob. Also embassy outreach told me the same 3 weeks ago.


If you were previously married to a filipina in the Philippines and you divorce her you need to register that devorce at the NSO otherwise they could have two marriages on record. Regarding the 10 day rule, it would be a reason to refuse a visa at the UK enbassy, they would rub their hand with glee for such an easy give away.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Gary D said:


> If you were previously married to a filipina in the Philippines and you divorce her you need to register that devorce at the NSO otherwise they could have two marriages on record. Regarding the 10 day rule, it would be a reason to refuse a visa at the UK enbassy, they would rub their hand with glee for such an easy give away.


Nice to know...thx


----------

